# QLD: 90km Moreton Island exploration



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfbCJY0AApRfgAAQY+//+7/3/qo////wYAr9mlUCKrPfe9h4u1x2jrdbWnFTlnaWsg0GmpkEZGmkyEaNFP1T1PaSaaNBkY0gMnqNANTATQQIhPSNNQaADQaANDIyDQOaZGQyYIaMJgjTRoxA0yZGAAIJT0kkyKn7VJ6nk9KbQmNQehNGgxDanqeoNNPUaGIyqAABpkBoANNDTQA00DQAAkQSAiYjQqb1PEptT1H6oPSABoDQDI9T0bzqQ3duVQYcqIIxgqgpGiuadnY9PX1eb9/RDRH6opFoUx/MJJ3X1Gfp9WFyfhT1kK9xjDndiMYfFqmjgwXwtldUq6jTBtaDwk5sk1P/Tni1xuu4oRCSIyImzeQjLIUg9RaLiYWcQVQtgqPjFarZR/FAxluaYtryKk5gDGxEYlbfdjbMTB1au4dgznbcnS5ZLV/dStiLfU1peJgrMNM0+gqexOG2nHGpsMt1y5so7sovshQkPYQ5bqWiKLtZlwrAWeFwGfBZMd8BzqFQ9zvk92MiBPJ+s14NNZq/bJ9ZP3qjaVWrci7Ca5wqs2dzK37bXQuTA6bOrdqzwNb9jB1VC2ViC+GT25KZdIqqkDXdVfe531exHnOE5O8lcrGgd+6XfpAxEp1leDC1kszweg8VZuOplu9dghX0TCQy1JDw9+HOZTNVnUmO5h2Bu4rrITsdwmlZyzxXGLcyQdUC1hTXBlEuD6sZeGWsoKk2hUMOZ4pi6tYHTAto3JLMVAmDHWzVNJ3h3VOIpV+DoNUPkW67b4lmXN6wxYS5GRHHJRZISJqFWXKu7PQtjwXIqCsGL54Z7BmFxWuJIuLnC1nq+ahUJgsgoSpry9P2fTdrjN/UPfrbspEcK9wZEnzbXpd0W0eOw9B6cpL5jx6XaYQVaLdwV6F+kDG0HFovcHRZm7F9Po1RAeP5YSzdqaK2Wbi2R22rWH17a+Psm1sLa6mhWTB80NSPFEyY4jyDn5fRxTkLJTeykY5/bfyo6WPNPl5AA+ilXBuvnx8HJgG8Rkd4YRf5j1T0g0+R784DVxXt+uQLVOtTxzXrRRK3GCcz2+NnJZzMMX/RjG8/jKMt3j19qYceDciY9vb8u/msv+cid/1TH+yfcw+/ub+jzcv80nhFTp9xdteKT2M1E+n+yHSH1VssUW3qrf1+aseuspmOrPhcHtqYNM7q327IX/gzac5KLKTbYJJ2wAJZXXIDzN9vDjbiZZyCMQKRDxCJBS4ykJr2LPdhBYBd/T+HIpmF+Aan4kFavdrV3g/GYYh0Wfv8t5rQkoHHdu/sUs99xcJYkp+EydCFWHb5lhk8iMYoz6jawzKIHEAEJj/jALtkgdCWctcnxOcZPJUcbxZiww+B4SjeDTLIuFlm2DYTXbAo2y/gB+gD3l/ZsbbKoevi0QzlE/rVppo72cUxc0wPRovrCI0g6e34psaRQwl+PL67PRvWc/kXZi74sscQfNqKspiGTeFKAmsi6IZlfNnenISq/HszLNuVjpG7RWm4Q4UwaLG7I1SW2NW0WkEaWqRK7TdrKQWlcmDVN+4vGcxYopYpIZGxmDKwg5QIN7JUmB8McMLt6+I8/GSBo9E0eb+LVOww4AaHjRkoS1O/U88WxNCrZQZjEGHcHRy8l5PJrCTVMaQmvssvbNM7qXmcks5khxJXF8szSjK2+M7TnizG6wmAjZG6BCgawwYFTq9KdintcvOZ/kPeRgL67RQdRSYhWQmotODWcX6btOXRBZ2vEQ8uPSsywoZyYk72xOd+FfeN5SNG2RdLh5xkjg1TsznWm6G28QK5jAkCGo1takq0W8RwcFJ+dax1EAMhn1vyAAI2V4NqpnLnVFeDesBZVqhjGxhflnq+miWpAuZ+IweN8gc9W0xuzDmxYrsklVK0G5465bZwN5mibCJjkZ94W/MLa5qTflXqHQaIe7ODTct+uaUqoErPSEKPqMBZu9hJpoTzhHei+59MtSRj5mgaLrZ9B+SBfOzFnV+LTQ23Ebj86grsoypu6Jd0Epoqj80KIOAMDO7SOmEBNRJK5B3RRbbRl9tAH2aLHc4TnK3uD7Q+OpgVXTr/qD8QqMd8eO53pk7GD4H6QLjbfF17wc8KBlTt+YjjTZ33xD0hMByU5p9cEwQAPPdybvu6EfVwKN7Z9iapTcmTZ+XgaMgo6Gu2zODAxTJCpUagOIfKpq/hyLS4mGeEnIpkE831sJ5G+Ztp0WT7OQ7ZB3IMPIpnpy1xUml8GRoxcohDzxHgJQeYmxAuB01giSJiI++STJ40ackHfnlS8Hs7LF1jn3L3nDXfFlFYkoGy4eKS4Gpe1lASUUAgBoRL4IdgdHqOLCB5ex2GFNcWlUEPBpcQS1U6Ep7ZlM184KxbQxkl9oB81BXt7RwZ2G8L7WoNt4DDr1uHh2W5PxG/EupgZgZFMYxGwVDEP9u9mCCPbJhzk+PgXgwbyy4K1BoUVzYF0iqVaClXgSQnwce+d6iZk5cbCgzEpGbOVliYeuoodrKyEs2U15uKs1M3FQiBzSAEhMGKxisUIYL7XL3fI1G2aQtDVFQTHrxOHC04SDwKo+fzOhPbWerFCngJxC3XPfNpWSU6kK12DTBcDP05/CScjLc0M/cBXnFengVBJcTSait6JaMAswGJ8VDs9ruDYFHnJ4uzv3RIqFGAKFzXg4l2hwKBgCOaLKDJoK4B3WY/dPq6+cA4mXmvHZdh3e+fKo+SGrmFo5n2klkv1jb3ZaTXO+E2uMmiHDo6yw49ubK3QI3ctEWiIoXzc/grhq8yZ06Gm1MVGlq2iCrZuo3XBdjizky1HKgtIF9YdV9fTkHGuD0Ahg0k1CoQBvRNXg8zVrZldhzZWob3trTbUMbjbnEJOg7CDy5RQkNC8I7p8i8bmU9/TRlriatiz1JasfTZO8iwJfTDkpqTmCJRqM5Rmg5VRBIR2Mdo6UAW78mq7GtWXvAcoJKow+JBtlZuGKRkV9cIpG8aMkNWje3cJqIm6QZqNK3oZGJlUG7mgbFUa792UHWBlRJemlmdkhffeK3zxKbLCy6P9nyvU3oJvDEaugRSq4VQBoQA4MgAD1AcCXoRUg30bRK8J8VleU3pYiAWlDCJpgpBFEwpTtIQW7GhppXnvilWRpgpRvdLLQkmaWZkCpoHxCLxrKyT0TQ8ou8q1J1AGVa5qMasrJba6rIavDNnsQH+GHicPCMuprB8vLTMfEfSudik64+jsLA7OnQ+kYqlhTjkNzEkDo8D3aHayyWMGPpCNho/PH5e+PIZfiM8QaetPFIZOEFfEYo5LJVdCFc6VXIOErRPAhosQvjzIR3vLPRSo3NjVXw4NvOHDUn3JO68XRJWJ76mTteKoklxuky18Nvqrjy18uqP/i7kinChIe2ESxo=


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good stuff Red. Look forward to the report. Nice place huh?......by the way your a cruel bastard. I'm sure the other blokes a near dead. :lol:


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Geez..they go alright don't they, looks like you're moving pretty quick in that vid, any idea of the speed?


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> by the way your a cruel bastard. I'm sure the other blokes a near dead. :lol:


Nah, walk in the park, I reckon we had Red on the run........ wishful thinking, I'm dead and don't intent to resurface for 48 hrs



Greaper said:


> Geez..they go alright don't they, looks like you're moving pretty quick in that vid, any idea of the speed?


I happen to be looking at my GPS when Red made the video, we were doing about 8 kph. The best we did on the trip was 11 kph.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I can think of a few places up here I could use one of those.

Get some rest and then tell us all about it.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

OOOOhhhh Wow,

I can't wait for the report.....bah! I suppose I'll have to though. Certainly is a teaser!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

well done guys, makes Tangalooma look do-able (an easy 4 day trip ;-))


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Completely jealous. I dare say that if I were still in Brissie I would now have an AI - but unfortunately, I'm not...... Having said that, how much more expensive are they to build up from a standard adventure, as opposed to buy as an AI. I think my next move will be an adventure.

can't wait to get back down to Brissie though. Whilst rocky may have barra, it also has lizards, and thats not fun.


----------



## Roo1 (Oct 6, 2008)

> .by the way your a cruel bastard. I'm sure the other blokes a near dead.


Red is certainly a machine on those pedals, thankfully the sail is a bit of an equaliser.



> Great looking trip guys. Roo must have gone to bed when he got home!


Yep! and too stuffed today to unload the yak so it is still on the trailer in the carport, tomorrow.......maybe...



> well done guys, makes Tangalooma look do-able (an easy 4 day trip ))


Absolutely, in fact we arrived at the campsite just after lunch, so if we had an extra day up our sleeve for the return trip, I sure we could have reached Tangalooma in one day ( it was about another 13km north ). We did of course have great conditions for heading north on the first day.

Roo


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Love the pics, can't wait for the trip report,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWal3IukAAAbXgAAQQAEAAJAAN2DdQCAAMUyYmQZGETajI0NMgDkMGcVttAtyypGi9GmvoOccSInpeSlp+LuSKcKEhUu5F0g=


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

hey red

In regards to the turtle not being able to dive under. Apparently its some new disease that they are getting that plays hell with their ability to swim, its like it develops some kind of air pocket in the shell. My sister did heaps of turtle ecology at uni and was telling me about it a while ago. Spose to be a big threat at the moment for the poor buggers. Nice trip report! be good to take advantage of relatively uncharted by yak territory with a rod in hand and a lure out the back.

Brock


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Red
Mate while I'm not a fan of the peddle crew, I do like the sailing shots. Looks like a hoot. Good to see you getting in a bit camping also.
I've been a bit slack over the last year or so, might just have to get back onto the water. (with a paddle!!!!!!!!! hahahaha)


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

YAY!!!!!
Sitting here in freezing, rainy vic, looking @ sealskinz waterproof socks on ebay reading ths!!!
That's where it's at fellas!! Well done.
90k's is a damm fair effort.



RedPhoenix said:


> The bloke even bought his own espresso maker!


More info please ;-)

Love the pics too red, that was a great reprot.
thanks.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

the winner of the june trip report. excellent stuff from you all.

silly question but most of that marron banks and pelican banks area (all round the rous) is now a 6 knot zone. any chance you might get done for speeding (just kidding , i'm sure its propellor strikes they fuss about)

red a couple of questions.

does stowing gear and weight become a factor (does it seem to slow the rig)

what does she draw, how shallow can you go. i ask this as when the current against you , you really want to get as shallow as you can. (they dont have a centreboard do they).

also around moreton (esp the little sandhills) if you park at high tide and the tide goes out, you can have a 300m march to the sea. how haevy are they to drag over sand.

congrats again to you all.

worrying what brock said about turtle disease.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> RedPhoenix wrote:The bloke even bought his own espresso maker!
> 
> More info please ;-)


In our preparations Red said he wanted to go "caveman" style, no cooking gear, no utensiles..... yeh right! So Andrew and I slowly plotted behind his back. I brought my gas burner, Andrew his metho burner. Of course the fundamental essential to life is fresh coffee, so I ground beans the night before, put them in a water proof container and my trusty "rocket" stove top espresso coffee maker. No point doing the trip without one! To appease the "caveman" amoungst us I packed a "Thermos ice bag" with 6 ice bricks and threw in some fresh milk and some Ice coffee for the big fella. For the civilised people, I brought a cheaper bottle of Cabernet Merlot (not knowing if it would travel well).

Now that will lead me into addressing Petes question:



grinner said:


> does stowing gear and weight become a factor (does it seem to slow the rig)


Apart from wine, coffee markers, gas stove, gas lantern, tents, inflatable matresses (mine worked a dream), pillows, sleeping bags, two changes of clothes and about 6-7 liters of water each we also brought other "comodities". On the way over I think I packed my kayak too nose heavy, maybe Andrew did too. We spent a lot of the trip over with water breaking over the nose, Red on the otherhand may have packed his kayak too stern heavy as his nose was sitting higher than ours. On the way back I had lost the weight of the wine, milk (fresh and coffee flavoured) and about 3 liters of water but I packed more weight in the back and I reckon I trimmed it out just right. My yak responded better on the trip back and sat more even in the water.



grinner said:


> what does she draw, how shallow can you go. i ask this as when the current against you , you really want to get as shallow as you can. (they dont have a centreboard do they).


I'm going to have a crack at answering that one too. The AI do have a centre broad or dagger board and according to my sounder you need 55 cm of water, or 50 cm under the hull. The nice thing about the AI center board is that it fits into a slot with a "ball" type fitting, if you hit the bottom it swings up and you probably only need 15 cm under the hull in the "retracted/folded" position. The trouble at this point is that it is VERY difficult to remove the centre board without 50 cm of water under the hull, so you need to decided quickly as you hit shallow water to allow it to flick back or remove it. I think behind Crab island we all removed our centre boards and the drift without them was significant, possibly the drift is less with the centre board in the "retracted/folded" position.



grinner said:


> also around moreton (esp the little sandhills) if you park at high tide and the tide goes out, you can have a 300m march to the sea. how haevy are they to drag over sand.


I really have to answer this one from a "smaller person" perspective. YES the water can be a loooonnnnngggg distance On Saturday it was low tide at launch, Andrew and I looked at the exposed sand and decided we would help each other, we moved the kayaks to the last dry sand and brought our gear down and packed the yaks. Red, the caveman, left his yak in the grassed area, packed it full. Meantime, Andrew and I, together took turns dragging, lifting our kayaks closer to the water, go back and grab the other kayak and repeat the process..... Then we were overtaken by Red as he jogged/walked his kayak to the surf. That man is a machine.
To answer your question directly, a full loaded AI is very heavy..... for some.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like Red and I posted responses at about the same time, give me a chance to comment again.....



RedPhoenix said:


> but with the extra gear on board... yeah, it's an arse. We had around 100m to cover in the morning, and I took two breaks along the way.


Liar! you jogged the full distance, if you had stopped you would have heard Andrew and I abusing you!


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Opps, I forgot to mention, despite this being strictly a recon mission, I couldn't help but put out a rod and as Red mentioned, I picked up a Bonito, came in at 54 cm and last night part of it was devoured as sashimi, tonight I suspect the wife will have the fillets cooked "alla griglia"


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome trip guys showing the potential of the AI. I can't wait for mine. Please keep them up.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Reckon that was a trip showing AIs and benefits to their fullest extent, and an enjoyable read fellers....well done.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

theclick said:


> Having said that, how much more expensive are they to build up from a standard adventure, as opposed to buy as an AI. I think my next move will be an adventure.


Hi Click, As Red mentioned I built mine from an Adventure buying the AI conversion kit afterwards. The difference is indeed a couple of hundred dollars, depends on how hard you push the dealer  I got mine from Sailing scene in Sydney and pushed Paul for a good deal, would recommend the same to others ;-) . At the moment you can't actually buy a Dune AI so you have to build them. So if you're after that option the money difference doesn't really matter. I wasn't financial enough to purchase the AI straight up so doing it in stages was the best solution for me. If you're ever thinking of doing it, most of the conversion is easy work. Putting in the mast struts is a little tricky. Would be good to have somebody along that's done it before and I certainly would be willing to help anybody out that wanted a hand or even a calming reassurance as you cut a whopping great hole out of your hull to insert the mast receiver, that is a little scary :?


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Gee I got to hand it to you guys, you know how to get out there and explore some of the coast line and bays of QLD in a AI, I


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

RedPhoenix said:


> Mark: You should have seen it mate - you would have been proud. Tiny little thing - he had a small gas cooker also, and the brekkie coffee was a smell to behold.





Decay said:


> In our preparations Red said he wanted to go "caveman" style, no cooking gear, no utensiles..... yeh right! So Andrew and I slowly plotted behind his back. I brought my gas burner, Andrew his metho burner. Of course the fundamental essential to life is fresh coffee, so I ground beans the night before, put them in a water proof container and my trusty "rocket" stove top espresso coffee maker. No point doing the trip without one!


Thanks Red & Decay, 
The ultimate yak camping coffee solution is a subject that occupies a dis-proportionate amount of my thoughts & time & i'm always keen to see what other people come up with.
As someone who owns 5 seperate stovetop espresso makers (not to mention all the other coffee stuff) i fully understand where you're coming from.

Viva la AI!!
saving for mine.......

wanna buy a trombone???

(edited 4 times 'coz drinking & posting is fun!!)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

awesome stuff and a great adventure guys.


----------



## outriggerbev (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi guys-I have two crews of 6man outriggers going from shorncliffe to cowan \back sat and sun-19-20th june.how was the crossing around main channel-at inner beacon-?you guys did wel-Bev.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSbYKEIAAD7fgAAQQOeiQBBEFIA/7//gMAFq1LbDUxNEwSG0mgNGjR6gGqn+gSelDRoNNAADQJTSaCm0ERtT1MQGg00ewma8LaLmTVKRyL15u6hHj2WinbT8cWk3jKHdw11Mr0EkUwuVTCzFEhWJMIQ9kWt6NITRmujGZBwE1i90X1uzygFydKYurmDEObDZCmy3KYc0j9zYliCgkExqLur+o8J/Iq6yEktmUPfrkPDtgg7Vjazqb0Mt2VmvLCkBspH73vLFfLiRsiwhEaYpSYD0DeApBvN8m/kNmIlYnIR20lxzpCt99a8Ju4+e7jkXnfhzskcjbGpgLXCxeZcnTWtSBx3HkYpoFPTKlbTYHcVk2m8pfYxr0y3YF6CgbcKHG9lwTbAzUVAI0xZaAuXQL9TXbuqRKlGz1qMjk2JfirbQ2VNK3u1jzdhn0hSYsgnhKblEd+blRBRbimOMNQBFGVQfxdyRThQkCbYKEIA=


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Decay said:


> theclick said:
> 
> 
> > Having said that, how much more expensive are they to build up from a standard adventure, as opposed to buy as an AI. I think my next move will be an adventure.
> ...


Awesome. thanks for that. A few hundred is probably a safe bet in the scheme of things to make sure that I lIke the adventure first.  I dont really care for colours much, but enough not to buy that $800 pink mirage 520 on ebay!


----------

